# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  How do you deal with anxiety in the workplace?

## Bear

I  suffer with anxiety, i work in a school doing lunch duty for 2:30hrs a day, my anxiety seems to always cause stomach aches and pains and all the usual sensations like shakey raised heartrate when im at work only then i cant focus on anything and children require alot of attention. What can anyone recommend?

----------


## Matty

Could try just soda water. 
Something which I use to do before high anxiety situations was positive affirmation, get up, act confident, jump dance run. Talk to yourself, it is not about lying to yourself but it is about getting a good solid base and grounding. I bet you have so many negative voices running through your head,

Good luck

----------


## brighter

I go for a little walk. Sometimes I just walk through the underground. If the weather is good, I walk outside or go to the park and watch birds and squirrels for a bit. Removing yourself from the situation, if only for a few minutes, can help give perspective and calm you down enough that you can continue with the day.

If you get a break or a lunch (and you should, legally), I recommend leaving the workplace during that time.

----------


## est

I work and multi-task enough so I don't have time to deal with anxiety and dealing with people who all know my name even though I only vaguely recognize them. This doing of much stuff gives me an edge of respect and awe as I most intelligently solve every problem that happens at the corporation I am enslaved at.

----------


## Sagan

My anxiety was usually not an issue at work until the last year I was employed there I was the GM for a large department store. While I was at work, I would hide behind my position. For example, while working, it wasn't me people were seeing, but a representative of this company and not my true self. I was always very busy so I didn't have to engage in much small talk.

----------


## Chantellabella

My therapist tells me when the anxiety comes up at work and I get acid reflux because of it, to take really deep breaths and walk around a bit. I don't know if you can walk away a minute from what you're doing, but the deep breaths really help. Breathe in through your nose and breathe out through your mouth and let them come from deep within. I know when I get anxious I breathe in a shallow rapid pace, which almost hyperventilates me. Sometimes I hold my breath which gives me headaches and stomach aches.

----------

